# Crash replacement pricing?



## Unknown Arch

Hi folks,

Anyone know how crash replacement pricing works for a Cannondale? I have the two halves of my CAAD 8 frame hanging up in my garage and am starting to think about getting a CAAD 10 frame to build up for fun and the occasional race. I'm not new to road riding, but am new to racing, and would like to not trash my 6-month old SuperSix on the local oval this year. Anyone know how this process works and roughly what I'd be looking at for price on the CAAD 10 frame/fork with the crash replacement plan?

If it makes a difference, I am the original owner and have proof of purchase on the CAAD 8. It was destroyed by a car that made an illegal left turn in front of me about 9 months ago. Frame separated where the top tube was welded to the seat tube and also buckled/separated the down tube, hence the two pieces.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## froze

Cannondale doesn't warranty their bikes for crashes. Some bike shops have been able to work out a deal with the Cannondale marketing reps to get a frame at wholesale price, problem is the wholesale price is almost as expensive as just getting a new complete bike! When I mean almost as expensive I mean within $200 from what I've read. 

Hopefully you got the other party's insurance to cover the cost of the bike, if not, you should. You can get covered one of two ways, either contact the other parties insurance directly and see if they will corporate directly without a lawyer intervening on your behalf, or get a lawyer and get the bike handled plus cost of medical bills, lost wages, a helmet and whatever else you lost. If it's too late for that you could still take the party to small claims court, just make sure you take the police report as evidence that the accident was not your fault.


----------



## Unknown Arch

To clarify my supersix was paid for by the insurance money. This is just about seeing what to do with the frame in my garage.


----------



## froze

That's good you got it covered. Then I would just take the money and buy a new bike, then strip the components off the old bike and either keep the usable stuff for back up parts or sell them for cash. Then take the frame and fork to a recycle place and get more cash.

You can check with your IBS and make sure about the cost of just the frame and fork to make sure what I said is correct. I was simply going by what others have reported in other forums, so assuming their right your probably going to discover you're better off buying a complete new bike.


----------



## ph0enix

As far as I know Cannondale DOES have a crash replacement program but there is no set pricing. My LBS was able to negotiate 30% off a brand new bike after I crashed my old one a little over a year ago but my old frame had to be sent back to Cannondale.


----------



## Unknown Arch

froze said:


> That's good you got it covered. Then I would just take the money and buy a new bike, then strip the components off the old bike and either keep the usable stuff for back up parts or sell them for cash. Then take the frame and fork to a recycle place and get more cash.
> 
> You can check with your IBS and make sure about the cost of just the frame and fork to make sure what I said is correct. I was simply going by what others have reported in other forums, so assuming their right your probably going to discover you're better off buying a complete new bike.


So again, that's what I did. The insurance money was used, in part, on a SuperSix once I was able to get back on the road about 3-4 months later. The components have been stripped off the old bike. The crank and chainrings didn't survive, but this isn't relevant since they're not BB30. I don't trust the wheels, chainrings, or the handlebars, but other than that, most of the drivetrain has only cosmetic damage. Obviously, though, I'd have my LBS confirm that before I used any of it again.

The aluminum weights nothing, so recycling it makes no sense if I can get Cannondale to give me even 10% of a frame set. I have heard of a crash replacement program, I just don't know how it works or even what ballpark that'd put me in for the frame set.


----------



## froze

ph0enix said:


> As far as I know Cannondale DOES have a crash replacement program but there is no set pricing. My LBS was able to negotiate 30% off a brand new bike after I crashed my old one a little over a year ago but my old frame had to be sent back to Cannondale.


Interesting because I went to their web site and they made no mention of a crash policy, and specifically said that crashes were not covered. Policies


----------



## Elpimpo

I say count your blessings.
You got a new bike.
Theres a guy on here that just had a TERRIBLE crash and may or may not get anything. (read here) http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ca...uesday-night-cannondale-destroyed-271560.html

as far as the CAAD 8, weld it together and hang it up in your living room, or have some airbrush genius make a artsy, cool design and put it on display.

OR, call hot tubes (hot tubes.com) or calfee and see if there is anything they can do, these places are pros


----------



## metoou2

Yes, there exists a Cannondale 'defined' Crash Replacement Program.
NO, the price is NOT negotiated. The price is defined and is sent out to dealers on a PDF spreadsheet each season.

It covers exactly what happened to you. It covers running your bike into the roof of your garage (there most common claim under the program), it covers any and all negligent acts a person could ever imagine doing to their bike.


----------



## metoou2

Holy crap.......
while I was typing that guy posted that spread sheet. I can't believe what people are willing to post.


----------



## sp3000

metoou2 said:


> Holy crap.......
> while I was typing that guy posted that spread sheet. I can't believe what people are willing to post.


What's the big deal? Apart from that being a very old sheet, it's no big secret... You're not going to get a frame any cheaper knowing what wholesale is if you are not wholesale etc.


----------



## froze

Why doesn't Cannondale mention that on their website? You would think that would be a marketing ploy for them.


----------



## metoou2

Go ask a Cannondale IBD trying to feed his family what the big deal is.


----------



## sp3000

metoou2 said:


> Go ask a Cannondale IBD trying to feed his family what the big deal is.


How could people knowing the RRP of something possibly effect an IBD? Prices are prices, everyone knows that a T-shirt costs about $2 to make, it doesn't mean you go into a shop and demand to pay $2... very simplistic logic. Everyone also knows that a shop pays less for a bike than an individual but they have to make money somehow, the whole idea behind retail.

If shops are trying to over charge beyond RRP then they do have a problem when it's published.


----------



## metoou2

So under that premise the entire manufacturing world should just publish wholesale pricing???
It doesn't work that way.


----------



## froze

metoou2 said:


> So under that premise the entire manufacturing world should just publish wholesale pricing???
> It doesn't work that way.


They don't have to publish the pricing, just mention the benefits of the crash program and the average % off depending on model without having to go into specifics for each model or the percentage for each model, just state the percentage is subject to change based on model. Pretty simple I would think. 

And if your worried about feeding the Cannodale IBD...which I thought that was a very strange comment, but I'll play, by marketing a crash program effectively then that poor Cannondale IBD could feed his family steak instead of hamburger.


----------



## sp3000

metoou2 said:


> So under that premise the entire manufacturing world should just publish wholesale pricing???
> It doesn't work that way.


What difference would that make?
I'd like at least one reason?

It's exactly the same as apple announcing profits, they don't sell iPhones for the wholesale price...I'm pretty sure most people have figured that little secret out on their own.

Either way I'm getting argumentative.. not something I like. Hope my post gave the OP some useful info.


----------



## sp3000

froze said:


> Why doesn't Cannondale mention that on their website? You would think that would be a marketing ploy for them.


I am pretty sure under the old regime they did have it on the site, I'd need someone with a better memory to confirm this, but crash replacement and the trade in program was pretty well known. I specifically remember being given the price list from a LBS when I was looking into a new Lefty for my MTB, they said you can either pay "X" amount (based on RRP) or if you have an old fork (any old fork) you could hand it in and be eligible for the fork exchange and get around 30% off (I think it was about 30%). 

Giro have a crash replacement program on their helmets which is on their site and Mavic also have a program, you do pay for Mavic's it's like insurance, but well worth it if you race regularly.


----------



## sp3000

The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles

OK, I got off my ass and searched the site, if you scroll about half way down they provide info on the exchange program. 

So to the OP, YES go into your local dealer and ask for the exchange price list and go from there! Good luck!


----------



## froze

sp3000 said:


> The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles
> 
> OK, I got off my ass and searched the site, if you scroll about half way down they provide info on the exchange program.
> 
> So to the OP, YES go into your local dealer and ask for the exchange price list and go from there! Good luck!


Thanks for providing that info, it wasn't stated on their warranty page. So basically they will exchange any frame for any reason regardless if crashed or not, could be because you want a better frame. Interesting.


----------



## sp3000

froze said:


> Thanks for providing that info,.


REP added for saying thanks! It seems to be getting rarer around here, most people seem to go for a dig instead:thumbsup:.


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*

Let's keep official pricing sheets off the forum please, no sense getting us hit with a DCMA takedown request.


----------



## ph0enix

sp3000 said:


> How could people knowing the RRP of something possibly effect an IBD? Prices are prices, everyone knows that a T-shirt costs about $2 to make, it doesn't mean you go into a shop and demand to pay $2...


Some people will actually try.


----------



## phs

My experience with another manufacture's crash replacement program is as follows:
New 2012 frame $1600. New 2012 complete bike $2400. These are discounted "crash replacement program prices". The dollar spread between the two is not much.


----------



## froze

phs said:


> My experience with another manufacture's crash replacement program is as follows:
> New 2012 frame $1600. New 2012 complete bike $2400. These are discounted "crash replacement program prices". The dollar spread between the two is not much.


Maybe not much to some, but saving $800 could be significant to others. Bikes Direct doesn't have a crash policy on their bikes, but their TI bikes they offer a frame and fork for $999, to buy a complete TI bike you would have to pay another $600...of course you could buy the complete bike then sell the components piece by piece, you could do that the deal you mentioned too, but personally at this point in my life I don't have the time to mess around selling stuff.


----------



## georgewerr

Do you get a new factory warrenty with the crash replacement program


----------



## froze

georgewerr said:


> Do you get a new factory warrenty with the crash replacement program


 Yes, if they replace the frame under the crash program you get a new warranty on the new frame.


----------



## ziscwg

froze said:


> Thanks for providing that info, it wasn't stated on their warranty page. So basically they will exchange any frame for any reason regardless if crashed or not, could be because you want a better frame. Interesting.


Cannondale does this. I have used it to get a much newer frame (mtb) that was more to my liking and riding style. A new bike at some discount can be better is you are good at taking parts on and off a bike and selling the new ones.


----------



## ph0enix

froze said:


> Interesting because I went to their web site and they made no mention of a crash policy, and specifically said that crashes were not covered. Policies


I was at my LBS the other day and was told I can get a break on an EVO frame if I turn my current frame in. It retails for $3,500 and they'd sell it to me for $2,700 so the replacement program seems to be alive and well. I'm not sure if it's called "crash replacement" though. I think it's just a "frame replacement" program that Cannondale offers.


----------



## -dustin

There's a frame upgrade program and a warranty exchange program.


----------



## metoou2

ph0enix said:


> I was at my LBS the other day and was told I can get a break on an EVO frame if I turn my current frame in. It retails for $3,500 and they'd sell it to me for $2,700 so the replacement program seems to be alive and well. I'm not sure if it's called "crash replacement" though. I think it's just a "frame replacement" program that Cannondale offers.


The "Frame Exchange Program" and the "Crash Replacement Program" are the exact same thing. And as such, the pricing structure is exactly the same.
You want to trade in a frame for a discount, they will extend a discounted price to you.
You 'crash' your bike, take it in and they will extend the same discounted price to you.

Then there is the "Warranty Up-grade Program"
If your bike fails due to manufacturing / workmanship errors then you are given the option to upgrade to a higher model for a set price.

Overriding all of this is the situation where at season end, Cannondale will price bikes / frames to move them out. They are last years models. 
And you might very well be able to trade in your frame and get an even better deal / (discount) than is published on the standard discount pricing sheets.
And these can be bought without getting involved in the Frame Exchange Prgm.

Phoenix, before you potentially give up one of your beloved older 'Dales you need to find out if your sales rep will demand that you produce a rcpt for that older Dale. This is not cheating or stealing. Some reps could care less about a rcpt and will tell you to 'find' a Cannondale, any Cannondale and bring it in and they will give you the discounted price as detailed under the "Frame Exchange Program". So a $100.00 CList purchase will get you the discount and you keep your old pal. But you have to ask the sales rep.

These are all good programs and I thank Cannondale for offering them. 
Similar plans can also be found at the other large bike companies.


----------



## ph0enix

metoou2 said:


> The "Frame Exchange Program" and the "Crash Replacement Program" are the exact same thing. And as such, the pricing structure is exactly the same.
> You want to trade in a frame for a discount, they will extend a discounted price to you.
> You 'crash' your bike, take it in and they will extend the same discounted price to you.
> 
> Then there is the "Warranty Up-grade Program"
> If your bike fails due to manufacturing / workmanship errors then you are given the option to upgrade to a higher model for a set price.
> 
> Overriding all of this is the situation where at season end, Cannondale will price bikes / frames to move them out. They are last years models.
> And you might very well be able to trade in your frame and get an even better deal / (discount) than is published on the standard discount pricing sheets.
> And these can be bought without getting involved in the Frame Exchange Prgm.
> 
> Phoenix, before you potentially give up one of your beloved older 'Dales you need to find out if your sales rep will demand that you produce a rcpt for that older Dale. This is not cheating or stealing. Some reps could care less about a rcpt and will tell you to 'find' a Cannondale, any Cannondale and bring it in and they will give you the discounted price as detailed under the "Frame Exchange Program". So a $100.00 CList purchase will get you the discount and you keep your old pal. But you have to ask the sales rep.
> 
> These are all good programs and I thank Cannondale for offering them.
> Similar plans can also be found at the other large bike companies.


It would be pretty crazy if they let you exchange a $100 POS frame for an $800 discount on a new one. I'm pretty sure my LBS guy was talking about turning in my 2011 SuperSix frame for a new EVO frame. Mind you my SuperSix was purchased at that shop.


----------



## sp3000

ph0enix said:


> It would be pretty crazy if they let you exchange a $100 POS frame for an $800 discount on a new one. I'm pretty sure my LBS guy was talking about turning in my 2011 SuperSix frame for a new EVO frame. Mind you my SuperSix was purchased at that shop.


You could do this with the fork exchange program, my dealer told me to buy as cheap as I could on ebay an old headshok and he would trade that or a new Lefty with the trade in price, told me to keep my older fork. I imagine it will all depend on your LBS, with warranty C'dale destroy the frame, I'm not sure who gets to keep an exchanged frame though.


----------



## metoou2

Call it what you want but the rep here in our area will take a Craigslist "Cannondale" junker with NO rcpt. Believe me or not, what have you got to lose? oh ya, your Super.

You need to look at it from a different perspective. The rep has a family to feed, diapers to buy ect. He / she wants to make sales. Make their numbers, their quotas, all that sales kinda crap. 
If he / she can sell you a new Dale and live within the prescribed rules don't ya think they would engage in this kind of activity. 

If a rep makes 30% selling you a new frame and it involved you trading in that 'piece' from Craigslist well............that's a lot more money than not making any sale at all.


----------



## ph0enix

I was at the LBS again today and asked them about it. You guys are right. They will take any Cannondale frame.


----------



## metoou2

ph0enix said:


> I was at the LBS again today and asked them about it. You guys are right. They will take any Cannondale frame.


Thanks for the Feedback...........
spread the word. It will help people wanting to drop some coin on a new Dale....and it helps Cannondale as well.
I have my 'gripes' with Cannondale right now but over-all they do a good job.

My son outgrew his 50cm CAAD5, can I trade it in to you for that Super you were going to give the shop? 

If you want to scour Craigslist use this;
search all craigslist | allofcraigs.com - Search ALL of Craigslist

And remember if you find a junker out of your area........ship that baby to you. What do you care what condition it is in, right? I've seen junk Dales go for $50.00.
Oregon Craigslist is the best place for cheaper Dales.

Paygal gives buyer protection to BOTH parties, the buyer and the seller, even when you buy from CList.
But again, it's a junker so what protection do you need? The worst case scenario is the seller won't ship it and tries to keep your cash. No worries, Paygal will refund you.


----------



## Dan Gerous

I keep an old 90's beat up F1000 hardtail with a Headshok just for the next time I buy a bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## metoou2

Dan Gerous said:


> I keep an old 90's beat up F1000 hardtail with a Headshok just for the next time I buy a bike! :thumbsup:


*EXACTAMUNDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

